# Beginer...?



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

hey... its been a while since i posted anything in this website (busy with school) but ive decided that once i get a job and get my oscar set up in a permanent home that i am going to get started on setting up a satlwater aquarium, i think im going to go with agressive-type fish like lions and such, but maybe ill set up a little 30g for some clownfish, im not really sure quite yet on the fish (sea horses have crossed my mind several times) and i know i have alot of researching to do and such, but could anyone get me started and give me a basic list of things im gonna need to get like the type of filter and lighting ( i know about the salt and hydrometer and live rock/sand ) just the stuff on the electronic end of it all
thanks a bunch!


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

ah crud... sorry guys right after i posted this i saw in the beginners section that sticky about this stuff... oops... but any tips for me ( beside reading a book...) ???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, there are many ways to go about it, depending on what your goal is, and that means it's pretty hard to give you an answer since we don't fully know the question, that is, since we don't know what kind of tank you ultimately want, it's hard to tell you exactly what you need, since every type of setup is done differently.


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

well... im pretty sure i want to get into seahorses... ive been looking them up online today, and ive seen in like three different places that they can go with ocellaris(sp?) clownfish, pipefish, and dragonets, ummm... i think gobies and certain inverts ( with caution) which just seems like an awsome setup!
i looked on liveaquaria.com and was looking at their seahorses, is there a better place to find em at? i went to seahorse.com but i didnt like it, got the feeling they were trying to sell a car or something rather then a living animal.

but yeah... i would like those fish ( if they can actually go together ) and maybe some corals, but the whole coral thing confuses me, plants would be nice too, since i assume seahorses would need some sea grass or something to hold onto, what plants would be good for that?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't put clowns with seahorses.

Pipefish may be put in with them with caution. All pipefish that are bought so far are wild caught and may come with diseases. The diseases will be spread to the seahorses. They both carry the same or almost the same diseases so it would be easy to spread.

You can keep them with coral as long as they don't have sweeper tentacles or deliver a powerful sting.

Try oceanrider.com and look at specials, 120 including shipping for a pair of h. reidi,100 shrimp, and vibrance (food for shrimp). The reidi would do perfectly in a 30 gallon.

Try looking at my article on seahorses, iim still working on it but im over half way finished with it so it might help.

I realize this topic is a couple months old but nobody finished your question so i thought id help....hope your still on this forum to read this lol!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yikes.
Sorry, Mermaid. I don't know how I missed this question way back when you asked it.

Anyway..yeah, don't mix seahorses with anything else for best results, or mix only with other very slow feeders like Mandarins, but only if the tank can handle mandarins, which isn't easy.

As for some things for your horsies to cling on to, you can use gorgonians or plants or macroalgaes, or even plastic plants. In fact, plastic plants aren't a bad idea; they'd be one less thing to have to worry about in the tricky seahorse tank.


----------

